# Rainshadow / Batson for distance fishing and field casting



## VG30E (Oct 14, 2006)

I was hoping to receive performance input on the following batson blanks in terms of distance fishing and tournament casting. Regarding fishing I'm looking to cast 2-3 oz tins and 2-4 oz jigs. Regarding field casting I'm looking to OTG & Pendulum cast 100-125 gram weights. 

SU1507F Matte Clear 12'6" 2 15-30 lb. 2-5 oz. 1.025 10.5 Moderate-Fast Medium 14.39 oz. 

SU1508F Matte Clear 12'6" 2 20-40 lb. 4-8 oz. 1.03 10.5 Moderate-Fast Med-Heavy 16.01 oz. 

SU1509F Matte Clear 12'6" 2 20-60 lb 5-12 oz. 1.04 12.0 Moderate-Fast Heavy 18.20 oz. 

Thanks, Rich


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Honestly*

I dont feel Rainshadows are good distance casting blanks. Get a Tommy Wheeler Fusion, and HDX, and Century, or a ZZiplex. I have a RS1569 and I dont think it is a strong distance rod.
Just my opinion. It is a great fishing blank though!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I've only use a 1569 once, but it wasn't built for my size and was kind of hard to throw because of the shorter handle. I've heard the 1509 is comparable to the 1569, but is harder to load properly and is a bit heavier due to thicker walls of the blank. I was going to build a 1569 with the help of a friend, but I think I'm going to get a Fusion now.


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

basstardo said:


> I've only use a 1569 once, but it wasn't built for my size and was kind of hard to throw because of the shorter handle. I've heard the 1509 is comparable to the 1569, but is harder to load properly and is a bit heavier due to thicker walls of the blank. I was going to build a 1569 with the help of a friend, but I think I'm going to get a Fusion now.


Terry, I just brought home the last fusion that fishsticks had in stock yesterday  Started the build today  They're hot sellers at the moment. If that's what you want to go with, I'll let you know when they get more in stock.

I've got a built Century TT-Sport with about 3 inches cut off the tip to stiffen it up a bit. I've been using removable grip tape and reel clamps to mount the reel so no seat is mounted yet. The parallel butt will allow a seat to be mounted at any length you want, without having to remove any guides.  

Give me a call when you get a chance.

/Scott


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

VG30E said:


> I was hoping to receive performance input on the following batson blanks in terms of distance fishing and tournament casting. Regarding fishing I'm looking to cast 2-3 oz tins and 2-4 oz jigs. Regarding field casting I'm looking to OTG & Pendulum cast 100-125 gram weights.


I have an All Star 1507 and it is my "go to" rig for 3 - 5ozs. It is rung for spinning and braid with Fuji Lowriders and it smokes tins out 550+ feet all day long. It puts a 150gm tournament sinker downrange over 650 feet. 

The Rainshadows are supposedly a knock-off of the All Stars and I haven't experienced anything to dispute that. Some people like the Rainshadow models of the 150X series better than the All Stars. I have cast both the AS1508 and RS1508 and find them nearly indistinguishable. The 1507 will make a fine rod for what you want to do. If you need to trim take it from the butt since you want performance at the lower section of its weight range. I believe the newer blanks are a 50/50 split; the old ones were of 2pc/1pc design - 9ft tip and 4ft butt and came in at 13'-2" even though cataloged at 12'-6".

As for the suggestions of Fusions, HDX's, 1569's or Century and Zziplex . . . The 1569, Fusion and HDX are way more rod than you need for your 2 - 4 oz range -- the LDX would be a better model. A Zziplex Powertex Bass Lite would do the job but it is a heavier stick (weight wise) than the either RS or a Century Nevada . . . Each of those blanks retail for over $100 more than the RS for IMHO, no real benefit in distance.

A point regarding Rainshadows not being "good distance casting blanks." . . . If you bring your Rainshadow 1507 to a casting tournament will you be a serious threat to the big hitters? Probably not - but you certainly can, with a decent casting motion put a 125 gram out well over 600 feet and be competitive in the AA class. To make casts over 600ft on the casting court _*with fishing tackle*_ (for me with spinners) is quite satisfying, I'll tell you that . . .


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*another option*

Tommy Farmer is now selling the AnyFish AnyWhere rods.. The 13' Surf is the best casting 3-5 rod i've used and is VERY easy to load.. Tommy hit nearly 600' with a hatteras cast with 4 oz with his... 

These rods are really catching on in the Florida market.. may be worth taking a look.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Thumb-Burner said:


> Tommy Farmer is now selling the AnyFish AnyWhere rods.. The 13' Surf is the best casting 3-5 rod i've used and is VERY easy to load.. Tommy hit nearly 600' with a hatteras cast with 4 oz with his...
> 
> These rods are really catching on in the Florida market.. may be worth taking a look.


I threw that rod twice and hit 450 on the second cast but alas that was all the line that reel had so no use tring for more. Now where can I fisd the 320 to get one. Anyone need alot of bucktail jigs?


----------



## VG30E (Oct 14, 2006)

Thumb-Burner. I was able to cast an LDX this weekend with a trimmed down handle and an 11'6" 1387 custom rainshadow rated for 2-6 oz. The rainshadow was giving up a about a foot in length.
It's not the best or most direct comparison but there was enough there to knock the rainshadow out of the running. 

I will look into the Anyfish Anywhere rods and thanks for bringing it to my attention.

Rich


----------

